# 2006 Altima 245/45/18 wheels?



## CobraCommand_er (Apr 7, 2015)

I have a question, on wheels. I ran across an ad on craigslist for some wheels and tires, I needed to know if 245/45/18 tires will fit and that it will not rub a 2006 Altima 2.5S that is not lowered?


----------

